# Torpe / torpeza



## Gamen

Gostaria de poder traduzir para o português as palavras espanholas "torpe" e "torpeza" e não estou certo de como fazê-lo.

Dou as frases onde uso esses termos e minhas tentativas de tradução para o português. Por favor, gostaria que me ajudassem a traduzir melhor se consideram que os termos que dou não são os mais adequados.


Cuando llevaba la bandeja a la mesa cometí la *torpeza* de tirar el vino. 
Quando levava a bandeja à mesa cometi a *inépcia* de jogar o vinho.

Soy muy* torpe* con las manos. Todo lo que agarro se me cae. No tengo coordinación ni sentido del equilibrio.
Sou muito* inepto* com as mãos. Tudo o que pego cai. Não tenho coordenação nem senso de equilíbrio.


----------



## cordobes82

Gamen said:


> Cuando llevaba la bandeja a la mesa cometí la *torpeza* de tirar el vino.
> 
> 
> Quando levava a bandeja à mesa cometi a *inépcia* de jogar o vinho.



Fica bem, porém a expressao é um pouco mais coloquial em castelhano. Uma sugestao minha seria: "Cometi a indelicadeza de..."





> Soy muy torpe con las manos. Todo lo que agarro se me cae. No tengo coordinación ni sentido del equilibrio.
> Sou muito* inepto* com as mãos. Tudo o que pego cai. Não tenho coordenação nem senso de equilíbrio.



Aqui acho melhor "desajeitado" mesmo. "Sou desajeitado usando as maos".


----------



## leitora

É comum dizer: "fazer um desastre."
Quando levava a bandeja à mesa _fiz um desastre_ e *derramei* o vinho.
A frase seguinte ficaria simplesmente: "Sou muito _desastrado_."

Um exemplo *muito informal* para quem deixa cair tudo o que pega: 
Quando eu era criança, ouvia o meu pai dizer que eu tinha a "mão furada".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

A dificuldade para traduzir a frase é que, em português, não a construímos da mesma forma. Nós (ao menos no Patropi) teríamos dito: "Quando levava o vinho à mesa, desastradamente, o deixei cair". Portanto, não "cometemos" nada, vamos direto ao desastre, como a Leitora disse.


----------



## Gamen

Perfeito. Muito claro Leitora, cordobes e whoSoyEu. Imaginei que "inépcia" e "inepto" seriam formais e, portanto, não usados na fala cotidiana.

Pois bem, existem "torpe" e "torpeza" em português? Tem outro sentido?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Em Pt-Br existem ambas palavras, mas seu significado vai além do "desastrado", podendo significar "bandido", "descarado", etc.

Por isso não a usamos comumente com o sentido de "torpe" espanhol.


----------



## leitora

http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/torpe

http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/torpeza

Talvez seja necessário colocar mais informações nessas páginas...


----------



## leitora

Um exemplo atualíssimo:
 “_O exame dos fatos revela que o torpe pretende aproveitar-se da própria torpeza_“. Min. J. Barbosa
A frase foi considerada "curiosa".
http://mensalao.migalhas.com.br/2012/08/24/mensalao-em-frases/#more-839


----------



## Gamen

Acho que também "lerdo" e "lerdeza" podem ser outras possíveis traduçôes para "torpe" e "torpeza" em espanhol. Estou certo?

Quando levava a bandeja à mesa cometi a *lerdeza* de jogar o vinho. Sou muito *lerdo* com as mãos.


----------



## anaczz

Não, lerdo significa vagaroso, lento.


----------



## Gamen

Retomando este hilo, estonces las palabras *torpe/torpeza* ¿se pueden traducir de la siguiente manera en portugués de Br y Pt?
"Sou um *desastrado* com as mãos. Todo o que toco se quebra".
"Sou um *desajeitado* porque tudo cai das minhas mãos".
"Quando estava pondo a mesa *fiz o desastre* de jogar o saleiro e derramar toda a sal na mesa".

¿Están correctas?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Las dos primeras están correctas. La forma de construir la última, aunque se entiende, no es como se hace al menos en Brasil. Aqui diríamos: 'Quando estava pondo a mesa deixei cair o saleiro, e foi um desastre.'


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Las dos primeras están correctas. La forma de construir la última, aunque se entiende, no es como se hace al menos en Brasil. Aqui diríamos: 'Quando estava pondo a mesa deixei cair o saleiro, e foi um desastre.'



O mesmo em Portugal, salvo algumas variantes vocabulares. Além de _'quebrar_' usamos frequentemente, senão mesmo mais frequentemente, _'partir'_. E não usamos '_jogar_' nesse sentido: _'derrubar', 'deitar abaixo', 'atirar com_'.
Há um erro na primeira frase, compreensível vindo de um falante de espanhol. É '_*Tudo* o qu_e'. E _'sal_' é masculino em português (tal como o _'leite_' ou o '_sangue_'): '_*o* sal_'


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias Carfer.
¡Es cierto! "Sal", a diferencia del español, tiene género masculino en portugués.
En español tenemos *la* sal,* la* leche,* la* sangre, *la* costumbre, *la* miel....
Y también "*tudo o que*". Sé la diferencia entre "todo" e "tudo", algo que a los hispanoparlantes se nos complica, pero igual esta vez erré.


----------

